# All That Twist > Image Corner >  An exclusive photo...Javed Miandad's son and his wife (Dawood Ibrahim's Daughter)

## *Saira*

If you are a poor man, its not your fault But If your father-in-Law is a poor man, it's definitely your fault"



Here is a faultless couple



(Javed Miandad's son and his wife (Dawood Ibrahim's Daughter)... 


All that Glitters is Definitely Gold

----------


## mytonse

Can anyone come close to guessin on how much kgs of gold that lady's wearing ?

----------


## Muzna

ohhhh myyyyyy goooooodnesssss...iss k aik set may to kissi ghareeb ki shadi ho jaaay

----------


## mytonse

kissi nahi kitno ki...

----------


## villies

ale ye ton hey bhaee  :Big Grin: ...

----------


## RAHEN

will not be more than 500 kgs...kyunki half of the set is made of web style...which takes less amt of gold...the working charges will be more...cause this is indian machinery work...

nice couples..hope for the best...

----------


## *Saira*

Smuggler ki beti hee itna sona afford ker sakti hai!

----------


## Muzna

maein nay to jab say daikhi hai mujhay yah khiyyal aa raha hai...k qiyyamat k rooz iss ka hisaab daina kitna mushkil kaam ho ga...Allah ham sab ko aisay maaal say bacha k rakhay ameen

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oooooooooh :Embarrassment:  holy Cow :Embarrassment:

----------


## friendlygal786

that is too much...doesnt look nice actually

----------

